# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  توجه:امکان استفاده از دیپلم مجدد تو کنکور95

## meh.75

*سلام

*
دوستان دیپلم مجددی نگران بودن که بخاطر تفاوت کد دیپلم مجدد و کد پیش دانشگاهیشون نتونن با اون تو کنکور95ثبت نام کنن

این سوالو از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و جواب اونا این بود :*مشکلی نیست شرکت نمایید
*

----------


## Dayi javad

ینی مشکلی نیس  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## idealist

*خب اینو که ما هم میدونستیم ، جوابت رو هم درست داده
داداش مشکل جای دیگه ست!*

----------


## meh.75

> ینی مشکلی نیس


به گفته سازمان سنجش مشکلی نیست

----------


## meh.75

> *خب اینو که ما هم میدونستیم ، جوابت رو هم درست داده
> داداش مشکل جای دیگه ست!*


پس مشکل چیه

----------


## idealist

> پس مشکل چیه


*مسئله ما اصلا این نیست که ایا با دیپلم ریاضی میشه تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه ، اینو که همه میدونن میشه ، بحث ما سر تفاوت کد دانش آموزی و کد سوابق تحصیلی در مدارک دیپلم جدید و پیش قبلی هست ، اصلا این مسئله کوچکترین ربطی به سازمان سنجش نداره نمیدونم چرا شما از سنجش سوال میکنین!*

----------


## meh.75

> *مسئله ما اصلا این نیست که ایا با دیپلم ریاضی میشه تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد یا نه ، اینو که همه میدونن میشه ، بحث ما سر تفاوت کد دانش آموزی و کد سوابق تحصیلی در مدارک دیپلم جدید و پیش قبلی هست ، اصلا این مسئله کوچکترین ربطی به سازمان سنجش نداره نمیدونم چرا شما از سنجش سوال میکنین!*


هدف ما استفاده از دیپلم مجدد تو کنکوره که اینا هم میگن میشه پس تفاوت کد چه ربطی به ما داره

----------


## idealist

> هدف ما استفاده از دیپلم مجدد تو کنکوره که اینا هم میگن میشه پس تفاوت کد چه ربطی به ما داره


*ربطش اینجاست که امسال شما باید سوابق تحصیلیه پیش دانشگاهی رو هم داشته باشی
شما دیپلم میگیری با یه کد جدید و کنکور رو هم ثبت نم میکنی. حالا شما با یه کد دانش آموزی جدید شناخته میشی ، اما طبق اون کد دانش آموزی جدید شما هیچ نمره ای برای دروس پیش دانشگاهی وجود نداره ، متوجه شدی؟ ثبت نام شما هیچ مشکلی نداره ، مشکل هنگام ارسال نمرات پیش دانشگاهیه شما بوجود میاد ! اصلا کسی نگران ثبت نام کردن نیست ، ثبت نام رو که شکی نداشتیم میشه ثبت نام کرد ، کسی رو این بحثی نداره که شما از سنجش سوال پرسیدی!*

----------


## Orwell

مشکل اصلی رو دوستمون @idealist توضیح دادن. بحث شرکت کردن با دیپلم غیرمرتبط نیست. بحث اصلی سر کد سوابقه.

ولی مطمئنم یه فکری به حال این مورد میکنن. احتمالا واسه پیش کد سوابق جدا درنظر بگیرن.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوست عزیز شما فرضو بگیر خرداد سال آینده کسی تو پیش قبول نشه اونوقت سازمان سنجش میخواد چجوری کد پیش دانشگاهی رو از آموزش وپرورش بگیره؟؟

----------


## Orwell

> دوست عزیز شما فرضو بگیر خرداد سال آینده کسی تو پیش قبول نشه اونوقت سازمان سنجش میخواد چجوری کد پیش دانشگاهی رو از آموزش وپرورش بگیره؟؟


این سوال سوالیه که نه تنها من و شما بلکه قانون گزاران محترم هم نمیدونن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## idealist

> دوست عزیز شما فرضو بگیر خرداد سال آینده کسی تو پیش قبول نشه اونوقت سازمان سنجش میخواد چجوری کد پیش دانشگاهی رو از آموزش وپرورش بگیره؟؟


*همونطور که امین گفت هیچکس نمیدونه ! حتی خود کسانی که این قانون رو نوشتن هم به این فکر نکردن هنوز*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MaHsa 95

منم میگم بالاخره یه فکری میکنن، مگه برای اونا دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی دادن کاری داره، بعدم مشکل که فقط ما دیپلم مجددی ها نیستیم، خیلی شرایط دیگه وجود داره که به دو تا کد نیاز دارن،چون شرط سوابق تحصیلی سوم با پیش فرق داره ،یعنی کسی که مثلا سال 85 دیپلم گرفته و سال 86 پیش فقط مشمول سوابق تحصیلی سوم میشه، پس احتمالا باید دو تا کد جدا برای سوم و پیش در نظر بگیرن.... درسته همه ی حرفای ما بر اساس حدس و گمانه ولی در هر صورت این حرفا هیچ فایده ای نداره،بهتره بریم محکم و جدی درسمون رو بخونیم... اینجوری فقط داریم وقتمونو تلف می کنیم...

----------


## idealist

> منم میگم بالاخره یه فکری میکنن، مگه برای اونا دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی دادن کاری داره، بعدم مشکل که فقط ما دیپلم مجددی ها نیستیم، خیلی شرایط دیگه وجود داره که به دو تا کد نیاز دارن،چون شرط سوابق تحصیلی سوم با پیش فرق داره ،یعنی کسی که مثلا سال 85 دیپلم گرفته و سال 86 پیش فقط مشمول سوابق تحصیلی سوم میشه، پس احتمالا باید دو تا کد جدا برای سوم و پیش در نظر بگیرن.... درسته *همه ی حرفای ما بر اساس حدس و گمانه ولی در هر صورت این حرفا هیچ فایده ای نداره،بهتره بریم محکم و جدی درسمون رو بخونیم... اینجوری فقط داریم وقتمونو تلف می کنیم.*..


*بله درسته ، بحث کردن در این مورد سودی برای ما نداره ، بهتره که ما بریم همونطور که برنامه ریزی کردیم مسیر خودمون رو طی کنیم ، چون کار اینها معلوم نیست و بحث کردن در موردش بیهودست. بهترین کاری که ما میتونیم بکنیم درس خوندنه
--------------------------------------------------------------
دیگه در این مورد بحث نمیکنیم ، ما دیپ خودمون رو میگیریم و میچسپیم به درسمون چون وقتی خود مسوولین هم نمیدونن چه خبره بحث بی فایده ست*

----------


## Amir h

یعنی میخواین واسه گرفتن دیپ مجدد اقدام کنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## M.M.B

هنوز کلی شبهه و سوال تو این قضیه ی لامصب هست!

من که گفتم با خودم با گرفتن دیپلم مجدد دیگه استرس نمره های پایینم رو ندارم. بعدش اومدن بهم استرس دادن گفتن خاک توسرت دیپ مجدد گرفتی ! طرح ترمیم معدل تصویب شد! باز یکم استرس گرفتم و خودخوری کردم بعد گفتن ترمیم معدل فعلا خبری نیست. بعد گفتم ولش کن بزار دیپ رو بگیریم. باز دوباره حالا اومدن این قضایا رو پیش اوردن!

یعنی نمیشه ما یه روز خوش داشته باشیم از دست اینا... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

آره من امروز پرسیدم همون طور ک یکی از دوستان گفت حتی اونایی ک تو دوتا شهر مختلف مدرک دیپ و پیشو گرفته باشن نیاز دارن دوتا کد داشته باشن چون یکی نیس !!
پس باید ی راهی بزارن واسش

----------


## idealist

> آره من امروز پرسیدم همون طور ک *یکی از دوستان* گفت حتی اونایی ک تو دوتا شهر مختلف مدرک دیپ و پیشو گرفته باشن نیاز دارن دوتا کد داشته باشن چون یکی نیس !!
> پس باید ی راهی بزارن واسش


*یکی از دوستان اسم داره*

----------


## Dayi javad

> *یکی از دوستان اسم داره*


خب اسمت سخته  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## idealist

> خب اسمت سخته


*علی صدام کن*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dayi javad

> *علی صدام کن*


چشم داداش !!

ی صلوات به امید رفع همه شبهه های پیش اومده واس ثبت نام کنکور

----------

